
Ask HN: What SaaS webframework or boilerplates you use? - InGodsName
For quick bootstrapping and rapid development.
======
shivammishra
Try Frappe Framework! Batteries Included, built on python. Comes with most of
the basics out of the box (Including caching, database)

~~~
schappim
I just wanted to congratulate your team on your website.

We get many an email offering services from your region, and none I've seen
were modern nor have the wherewithal to create and share open source projects
on Github.

